# Adidas response ADV



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

fyi, there's several boot fitting guides and threads to peruse here, but it seems you have the right size boots to start with.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

All boots I've ever owned (7 pairs now) have packed out considerably. If they're new your toe touching the front is ideal.

I just got a new pair of boots and it's borderline painful to walk around in them with my toes hitting the front. Riding is fine as my feet get sucked back into the heel, and as the boots pack out they'll fit perfectly.

Heat molding should really help if you're having fit problems.


----------

